# briggs stratton 26 hp engine turns slow



## zep71 (May 7, 2015)

hello i have a briggs stratton 26 hp extended life series V-Twin motor.when i try to start it,it turn over hard and won't make a complete revolution i have set the valves to .004 the motor has 118 hours on it (not much) so what i really need to know is what other then valves can be the cause. battery is good checked it stater not 100% sure.can the PTO cause any problems?


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Depends on where you adjusted the valves. They are to be done at 1/4 pass TDC of the compression stroke.(unless you use the old slow method)

Also check that the decompressor is working on the cam. This little bump can be felt on the valve train just before or as pistons enter TDC of the compression stroke. Some have this on the intake valve others are on the exhaust; just depends which valve in closest to the cam gear.


----------



## zep71 (May 7, 2015)

the Valves are adjusted properly


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

You can still have failed decompressor if the engine won't complete a cycle. I just repair earlier this this week where decompressor on the cam self destructed. I could just barely hand turn the engine through one cycle.

Even the lobes could worn down to where nothing works as it should; very little lift.


----------



## zep71 (May 7, 2015)

i removed the PTO and the motor started right up. my main question was can the PTO CAUSE THE MOTOR TO TURN HARD? found out for myself 
thanks


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Once you get a chance to look at that electric PTO post back what was wrong with it as it is very usual for to fail and cause starting problems. I would like to add it my list thing that go wrong with them.


----------



## zep71 (May 7, 2015)

i will look into it AVB from first look it seems like maybe they hit i stump and bent it.it is froze up that is why it was binding the motor.i will dig deeper into it and post what i find


----------



## zep71 (May 7, 2015)

here is what im finding when the key is in the on position there is an 8 volt feedback to the PTO Clutch causing the PTO to remain engaged. this binds up the motor.not sure if this caused the PTO to freeze up.the PTO being engaged but not enough to run the blades must cause some friction?


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

I don't what equipment your working on but normally when the PTO switch is in the off position there is zero volts across the PTO clutch coil. Having 8 volts there is odd for an off position and I would think there some wiring problem.


----------

